

Sublime Text Dev Build 3063 - lmedinas
http://www.sublimetext.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=16696

======
tuananh
> * Improved quote auto pairing logic > * Selected group is now stored in the
> session > * Fixed a crash triggered by Goto Anything cloning views > *
> Windows: Added command line helper, subl.exe > * OSX: Added 'New Window'
> entry to dock menu > * Posix: Using correct permissions for newly created
> files and folders

A bit short for an August update promise?

